# Crypt mailing list



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I subscribed to the crypt mailing list a week ago and havent gotten any posts. How long does this list normally go without any posts? And what adress do you use to send posts? 

Thanks


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Kevin,

Can't help you with the address but the list does go quiet for long periods. Then there will be a spurt of activity before going quiet again.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Kevin, 

You send the questions to the same adress that you subscribe to, I think.

I only see something from that list once a month roughly. Sometimes less.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow that few?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I have seen two spurts of avtivity in the last 2 or 3 months. NO more then 12 messages.


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

I have that mailing list, and I think that the innactivity of the list is exagerated, i get mails from the list every second week or so i think, and when a discussion comes up you usually get more E-mails then you really have time to read. Are you sure that all the mails actually get through to you?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I just joined...on 3/23 i think. I got the confirmation emails and everything. I knew the list was slow but just wanted to know how slow.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Is the Crypt mailing list still up and running?

Cheers.
JIm


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi does any one have the link to where i can get onthe mailling list?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The last thing I got from the crypts mailing list was March, 2005.


----------

